# Gerard-Perregaux Gyromatic - Any Help.



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The other day I was looking at a 1960s GP Gryromatic, 39J version in stainless steel.

I know very little about these watches. Therefore any information you have would be gratefully received. I always had the impression that these watches ranked quite highly at the time, but I read conflicting reports about how they would compare with Omega, Longines, Rolex, JLC, IWC &c. In terms of price they seem to sell for quite a bit less than the last three, but I noticed this also tends to be true of Zenith.

I did rather like the look of this one and the price seemed reasonable, but if anyone has any further information that might be of help I would be delighted to hear from you. Many thanks.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had a couple and never had any issues. High quality for less money, just like Zenith.

Spoil yourself


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

The modern examples sell for much more than your average Rolex etc and are really more in the Patek price ranges. For some reason their vintage models are incredibly affordable.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, guys - how much more encouragement do I need?


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Avo, I've quite a few (20+) GP's and i have found the 39J Gyromatics very reliable. You don't mention if it's a high frequency version?

They're ever such good value. The lower price comes down to the amount sold to the American market. You always see lots being sold in the US.

Here's one i have in 18K,










Personally I think they are great watches but I would say that.

Regards Steve.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, Steve from another Steve!

I am hopefully going to look at this one tomorrow. It is one of the brands that I want to see represented in my vintage collection.


----------

